# my first speech



## vold (Jul 24, 2006)

held my first speech at my dad's birthday :stu :con :banana


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

Congrats! :yes 

I have recently started to give speeches. It's a great feeling to be able to do that.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Alright, awesome vold! :banana


----------



## shiznit (Nov 21, 2004)

Right on Vold!!!! You kicked *** makin a speech. What is your next challenge?


----------



## vold (Jul 24, 2006)

family loved my speech - in fact dad's (his birthday) eyes was in tears (talked about how he was a good dad to me), afterwards he told me I touch him very much  I will never forget that evening and night...:yes 

don't know really what my next challenge will be.. I have been thinking about getting a new job, that would be a real challenge to me


----------



## vold (Jul 24, 2006)

oh and thank you all for your support, I love this board


----------



## Farren (Jan 5, 2006)

Hurrah!!!! That is such great news. I think that would be a moment worth all the anxiety of public speaking.


----------

